# Ipod Touch Video Problem



## RyhmA (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, I recently have been having an annoying problem with my Ipod Touch. The videos I convert with the Videora Video Converterall load onto my Ipod, but that is where it stops working. I play the video, and it works at first (not without a weird white tint to the video). After about 7-15 seconds the video stops and returns me to my video library. It does this on all my Videora converted videos. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## acee81 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi, i have the same problem as you. My video is stopping after about 1.30. Same problem with youtube videos aswell. I though i was the only one with this problem and i was on my way back to the store and get a new one. But maybe it´s something else. I need help now!


----------



## Dankz (Dec 28, 2008)

I just got an iPod touch for xmas and I used the Videora converter to put Venture brothers on there... The videos play for about 1-5 mintes before sound cuts out and goes back to my video library. Has there been a solution for this problem?


----------

